

Click and Grow (YC S15) Lets You Grow an Indoor Garden with Zero Effort - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/click-and-grow-yc-s15-lets-you-grow-an-indoor-garden-with-zero-effort

======
mr_cat
Read about your product in WIRED and became very interested in the agronomical
potential it might have when developed further. Do you have any plans to
contact some local communities or areas in less-developed countries, which
can't produce a lot of nutritious food locally, but would love to do so? The
Smart Farm looks perfect for that. Also, the mini-version seems to be a
perfect solution for people in very urbanised areas, who would like to eat
more healthily, but don't have the time to go to a local marketplace or don't
get a lot of sunlight coming through their windows.

~~~
click-grow
Thanks for the support! We are definitely planning to use our technology to
improve the food production on a larger scale as well. We are currently in
discussions to start testing it with a company involved in large scale food
production. Our technology actually helps save quite a substantial amount of
water in comparison to traditional agricultural practices (up to 95%)! So we
see there is a lot of potential to make the whole process a lot more
efficient, make the ecologial footprints smaller while improving the yields
and health of the plants.

------
click-grow
Hey, we're developing an indoor garden at Y Combinator. Feel free to give
feedback and we'd love to answer any questions.

------
paxmaster
A great initiative! What do you use as the light source? LED or High-Intensity
dischaege?

~~~
click-grow
neither. our experiments have shown that t5OH is the best and safest solution
for home use.

------
krand
Very interesting! A green addition to white goods sector. The rise of green
goods?

~~~
click-grow
Hopefully! Hope we can reintroduce homegrown fresh food to urbanised
environments.

------
techmart26
Looks cool. Any idea when it can be purchased?

~~~
click-grow
Prototype ready in a week, planning to sell a couple to early adopters by the
end of the program as well. Currently planning to officially launch in the
beginning of 2016.

